# Heat press for "curing" water-based paint on tees



## cposch (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi,

Can someone tell me: 

rather than using the tedious solution of ironing my ink/paint on my tees I screen print with water-based paint, will a heat press do the trick? 

If so, will the heat press itself get paint all over it when i press it?

thank you!


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

cposch said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone tell me:
> 
> ...


I don't know the answer to your question yet, but what about using a sheet of teflon in between the t-shirt and the heat press?
You can buy a piece of fabric at Walmart and print on it instead of using a t-shirt.
Good luck.


----------



## SketchBox (Jan 4, 2008)

It seems to be the practice that you should always use a teflon sheet no matter what your pressing, but Im pretty sure a heat press will actually do a better job of curing waterbased ink as it will give a even consistant temperature over the whole print at the same time.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Yes a heatpress will do the job.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

yes I have done it set temp to 350 for 20 seconds and there you go


----------



## lancelot (Jun 1, 2007)

A heat press will do it, but have you thought about using air dry Inks, I have used them and they are great, after you do a print you just put them on a hanger and let them sit for 48 hours, the type I use is Manoukin-mono (no need to add a catylyst).

Joe


----------



## cposch (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks a lot guys.

One thing: do you think a press or a flash curer would work better (ie, quicker and more efficient)?

Thanks again


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

A flash curer is to tack dry the print so you can move it or add anther color not for curering the shirt

Heat press will work if you let air dry for 20 min. teflon sheet on water base ink then press it at temp for 20 seconds


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

cposch said:


> Thanks a lot guys.
> 
> One thing: do you think a press or a flash curer would work better (ie, quicker and more efficient)?


A lot depends on the ink you are using. Some water based inks (Matsui for one) says you shouldn't use a press with their ink.

I would follow the recommendations of your particular ink.


----------



## gemais (Jan 27, 2008)

you guys are amazing. I was looking for an asnswer to that. I have silicone sheets that I am also going to try. Unless you warn me beforehand I will let you know.

Gemais


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

try it and let us know


----------



## gemais (Jan 27, 2008)

It worked fine. I did use my teflon sheet. I also did a wash straight away at 30 degrees to test. I used the heat gun for about 30 secs to dry it a bit before pressing. We did one just with the heat gun and it washed right out! Next I am going to try the same with plasitsols.

Gemais


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

With plastisols you don't want to close the press completely. Leave the platen ½" or so from the surface of the shirt. Since plastisols cure from 300 to 320 depending on the brand, even with the highest heat setting, it will take a while. I cure plastisol with a flash dryer, 30 sec. at 950 to 1050 degrees, 1" from shirt. If your flash doesn't have a temperature control, you will have to experiment with distance and time.


----------

